# Lathe - $3600 (walnut creek, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 3, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/d/lathe/6714291870.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 3, 2018)

Get on it, guys!


----------



## TerryH (Oct 4, 2018)

1864 miles from me. Seems about right.


----------



## killswitch505 (Oct 4, 2018)

TerryH said:


> 1864 miles from me. Seems about right.


Isn’t that how it always happens


----------



## Janderso (Oct 5, 2018)

I should just buy it. It's only 2 1/2 hours away.
That is the way to buy a lathe! New-almost, I will be thinking about this long enough for someone else to buy it.
Then, I can say, it wasn't meant to be.
Honey, I need another lathe, @#$%^&*(!! -indecision..............


----------



## TerryH (Oct 5, 2018)

Janderso said:


> I should just buy it. It's only 2 1/2 hours away.
> That is the way to buy a lathe! New-almost, I will be thinking about this long enough for someone else to buy it.
> Then, I can say, it wasn't meant to be.
> Honey, I need another lathe, @#$%^&*(!! -indecision..............



DO IT!!


----------

